# Too early???



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone I know there are alot of threads on neutering.. Anyway we had Harrys check up at the vet and he mentioned whether we had decided to get him snipped or not he is 23 weeks and I honestly don't know what to do.. At the moment he is still the puppy I brought home no marking, humping etc the vet said that's why I should get him done now so these behaviours don't arise.. I mentioned about stunting his growth and he told me its to do with genetics and he wouldn't be Any bigger, stronger if left intact. My head is saying get it done as there are health benefits but my heart is saying don't get in the way of nature!!! He is my best buddy and a little work of art I want to do what's best for him not what suits me. 
Nighty night


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

These darn vets are so neuter/spay happy! Anything to make a quick buck, I guess. Let the poor thing keep his manhood until he's an adult at around 18 months. It definitely has an impact on development. Honestly, I would find a new vet. I've seen neutered dogs humping other pups. My mom's FEMALE chihuahua is spayed (she was done after her first heat, thankfully) and she humps Riley all the time. It's actually pretty hysterical seeing a 5lb chihuahua dominating my 43lb Vizsla! ;D


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a 7lb Yorky. He was neutered early (like 5 or 6 months ..I was 6. I don't remember) and he marks outside NONSTOP. He humps everything he owns (his bed, his toys, blankets)& in general he's a holy terror. Who I love dearly 

My point? I don't think it stops them LOL!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Quite Bluntly - your vet is wrong.

Early spay neuter increases health risks in virtually all areas except testicular and mammarian cancer. 

Early spay neuter increases the height of the dog and impacts angulation causing increased risk of cruciate injuries because the reproductive organs secrete the hormones that tell the bones when to grow and not to grow. 

Dogs will mark and hump regardless of whether they are intact or not. Ask the vet if he'll guarantee in writing with monetary penalty that the dog won't mark or hump or have a temperment issue if he's neutered. 

There is also indications that early/spay neuter may in fact increase temperment issues.

I'm with the other posters - I'd be looking for a new vet.

Good luck!
Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

Way too early. This vet needs to do some more research instead of reading HSUS and PETA booklets.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as others imo, way too young to be neutered.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Vets have a lot to answer for. As soon as you take a puppy for it's vaccination they are planning the spaying or neutering appointment. :'( :'( 

I know our vet quoted the increased risk of testicular cancer as one of the main reasons for neutering. I was really interested to read a great post on the forum about neutering and it stated that only 1% of male dogs get testicular cancer. I researched this on the internet and sure enough it is a pretty rare occurance. Must be something they teach vets in 101 and how to make money = they all seem to quote that one fact.

I have had 7 dogs - 2 bitches & 5 boys. Had one bitch spayed (my father insisted as I was living at home) and just one of the boys (our current Dane). Interesting about the humping as the only dog that ever humped is the neutered Dane. Not that often, but he gets excited playing with the Vizsla pup and can't help himself :-[ The others all remained in tact and we never had any proplems with any of them.

I am not saying don't have you pup neutered but PLEASE wait until he is at least 18 months. There are some really interesting posts on this forum on the subject - please read them.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Against my own inner voice I had both of my current female Vizslas spayed. Prior to this I had three males that lived their lives intact without any real problems.
I will never again spay, or neuter a hunting dog. It was a bad decision. 
Tika lost her "prey drive". Gunnr seems unaffected, but it would be hard to tell with her because she was such a high wired act for the first two years.
It affects them. It's just a matter of how much with each individual dog.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Your vet needs to be anally raped with a Pineapple. Everyone else has pretty much said it all ........................... Removing his nuts won't change what's between the ears.....


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Haha Ozkar I was going to name this thread "my mutts nuts" but thought it wouldn't be appropriate lol 
Thank you everyone for all your advice I know I'm going to wait it feels there's such peer pressure to get it done, I am strict with his training making time twice a day and we attend dog class two days a week but will I have to do more when hormones kick in? Which I am prepared to do


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When I read these posts it makes me realise how lucky I am to have a vet that doesn't ask those questions.
Her questions are "Do you plan on running any field trials? That ones a looker, your ever think about showing her?"


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I won't sway you one way or the other. That's up to you. I was conflicted as well. 

But, I will say that if your decision is to wait, don't let your Vet bully you! Our Vet did not agree at all with our decision to wait it have Luna spayed and tried to talk us out of it more than once. We stood our ground. 

It's your decision to make, not your Vet.


----------



## Egiyar (Sep 3, 2012)

VCA 2008 study is pretty clear- neutering (esp. early) increases likelihood of cancer. http://vcaweb.org/download/2008VizslaHealthSurvey_info.pdf
Also, I had my boxer neutered at the insistence of the vet. My dog died of complications after a week in the intensive care unit. Then adding insult to a terrible tragedy I got a card from the vet saying how they understand how "hard it is to let go a dog" but that "euthanasia was a kind choice". So yeah, I'm never neutering another dog or doing any elective surgery (I also am keeping all my wisdom teeth and already left a dentist for trying to push me to have them out).


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Eglyar. Nice opening post. May more people learn to stand up to their dentists and vets!

If I listened to some dentists I have gone to my wallet would be lighter by thousands of dollars.

Dentists and Veterinarians have bills to pay and some things bring quick money.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> _*When I read these posts it makes me realise how lucky I am to have a vet that doesn't ask those questions.*_
> Her questions are "Do you plan on running any field trials? That ones a looker, your ever think about showing her?"


I think how lucky I am not to be Ozcars vet (not that I am a vet) ha ha!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's make it personal - until you are mature would you make that decision ? not me - with or with out neutring some things never change - let your pup mature before deciding ! if it is just to make your life easier - why would any of us get a pup ? let alone a V !


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

REM - I have be wondering??? It is 08:23 in the morning here in the UK. I often notice you are on the forum early in the morning, but that is UK early. It must be 3 or 4 in the morning if you are on the east coast in the US. You must be a very early riser or an insomniac?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

can't you tell by the prose HM??? REM is on the turps every night till the early morning........ ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Nearly choked on my coffee Ozkar, LOL.

That might explain alot


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot - when I work the hours are strange - Oz - do not make PIKE & me come down there to share a PINT - the PINTS will never END - but the stories may get closer to the truth! LOL


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I got my Vizsla spayed at 18 months, and a few month later she got spay incontinence, she is on medication for the rest of her life...never ever again. I'm due to get another Vizsla pup on the 6th October, and she will not be getting spayed, unless it was for a medical emergency. You live and learn..still upsets me though.


----------

